# Which webbrowser(s) do you use for the internet?



## TheOutedFurry (Jan 5, 2018)

Just wondering which browser(s) you use for browsing the internet. Just wondering which one most people use. For me I use Firefox or Microsoft Edge. Mainly Firefox


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 5, 2018)

Google Chrome because it's binded with my google account and does everything automatically.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Pale Moon. Because I want control over as many things as possible. I don't trust Google at all, considering everything that's been revealed since James Damore got fired.

Glad this browser have support for AdBlock and NoScript.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 5, 2018)

Opera. It's not as good as it used to be, but it still does its job fine, has good design to it, and all my bookmarks are here. Mobile version also makes for probably the best Android browser aside of Chrome (doesn't hog your phone like Firefox, doesn't shove ads in your face like UCBrowser), so it makes for a good package if you want to keep same bookmarks both on PC and mobile.



Yakamaru said:


> Pale Moon. Because I want control over as many things as possible. I don't trust Google at all, considering everything that's been revealed since James Damore got fired.


I'm not a fan of the way Google does things myself (I prefer to use DuckDuckGo - it's as anonymous as you can get with search engines, really), but I kinda respect the fact that they're almosty always transparent about the way they use all the information they gather from you - they openly tell you in, like, "We need details about you to filter those ads and fill those databases and all that stuff", while all the other similar services are either try to sugarcoat the thing as much as possible ("SUBSCRIBE TO OUR DAILY FEED! ALL WE NEED IS YOUR FULL NAME AND ADRESS, BUT THAT'S A OKAY"), or just hide everything as much as possible. In fact, if every company was as open as that when it comes to personal data gathering, I would trust the Internet much more - I'm ok if my personal info is used for some minor things like ad filtering and various algorithm improving, as long as I'm actually aware about where and when my info is being used.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

Safari.  I've only ever had Macs, going all the way back to MacOS 7.1 (or System 7.1 as they called it back then)


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 6, 2018)

Opera on PC, Safari on phone. Chrome, for some reason, works very laggy on my laptop.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Opera mainly, and Edge just in case I can't do something on Opera.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 6, 2018)

Firefox on the PC. Chrome on tablet and phone.


----------



## TheOutedFurry (Jan 6, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Google Chrome because it's binded with my google account and does everything automatically.


One of the pluses to using Chrome.


----------



## TheOutedFurry (Jan 6, 2018)

Constance said:


> Firefox on the PC. Chrome on tablet and phone.


Neat. I use chrome on my phone because Firefox seems slow on my phone but faster then chrome on my laptop.


----------



## TheOutedFurry (Jan 6, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Opera mainly, and Edge just in case I can't do something on Opera.


Opera is a nice browser.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 6, 2018)

Predominantly FireFox, followed by Opera then as a last resort Edge.


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 6, 2018)

Wait, you mean there's alternatives to Internet Explorer?? Next you're going to tell me, I can watch movies at home without going to Redbox.

Sometimes I hate being a graymuzzle, lol. 

_Picks up cane and heads to rocking chair...._


----------



## punkalope (Jan 6, 2018)

I've been using Chrome for years, but sometimes I open up Chromium when I'm working on HTML. I don't even know if I have any other browsers, to be honest. I've been using Chrome for so long I've probably uninstalled any that came with my laptop.
I used to use Firefox a lot when I was younger, though. I remember liking it a lot but it simply wasn't compatible with a lot of websites I used, and so I ended up just throwing it out. It also doesn't feel as customized, I suppose, because I LOVE my Chrome themes and Firefox just doesn't seem to have any that satisfy!


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 6, 2018)

I used to be a Firefox user but I been using Chrome. However I dont mind using either cuz there both good browsers. But when I am on my mac I usually use Safari lol
Though Chrome seems to like to eat a lot of RAM


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 6, 2018)

I've always used Firefox, and probably always will. I've tried other browsers like Chrome and Bing, and while they're nice, I still ended up going back to the flamin' fox.


----------



## TheOutedFurry (Jan 6, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Wait, you mean there's alternatives to Internet Explorer?? Next you're going to tell me, I can watch movies at home without going to Redbox.
> 
> Sometimes I hate being a graymuzzle, lol.
> 
> _Picks up cane and heads to rocking chair...._


I would totally  not recommend using anything but internet explorer.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 7, 2018)

I use both FireFox, and Google Chrome (or I used to).

I mainly do everything on GC (on incognito mode), and I use FF to access one of my emails. I used to have a system where I would have my main sites I would frequently visit on FF, and GC was to freely explore everything. However, I've since condensed everything to just GC with the occasional openings of FF to check my one email.



Yakamaru said:


> Pale Moon. Because I want control over as many things as possible. I don't trust Google at all, considering everything that's been revealed since James Damore got fired.
> 
> Glad this browser have support for AdBlock and NoScript.


Interesting, I never heard of that browser, I have heard of 'Brave' (which I haven't really tried) though which promotes something similar.


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 20, 2018)

Google Chrome is definitely my go-to because it syncs all my info, but I'm considering giving Firefox a try.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Jan 20, 2018)

I use Safari....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 22, 2018)

Firefox... but with the new "quantum" version that's out - I'm thinking of looking at other options now... as many extension plug-ins aren't really compatible anymore with the browser.


----------



## rekcerW (Jan 26, 2018)

where's netscape navigator?


----------



## lupi900 (Jan 26, 2018)

Mix of firefox & chrome, since on chrome I'm logged in few sites i can't remember my password on.


----------



## Rumby (Feb 18, 2018)

Right now I'm using Chrome since I'm on PC.
I use Firefox when add-ons on Chrome won't let me log in or my PC can't  handle chrome...... or if I'm mobile because thank goodness, firefox add-ons can work on mobile; need some adblocker to stop annoying ads ;u;
I haven't updated my phone or chrome browser on mobile yet, I probably will if they use extensions so I can add adblocker

I used to use Opera for a year or two when they forked out a turbo mode, but then the add-ons/extensions were behind and you ended up have to download chrome extensions or firefox add-ons to use on opera so I was just like geez... and well Deviantart didn't support Opera anymore so got off that

And then IE for my shitty laptop when firefox freezes up orz I can't use chrome on my laptop at all so lol


----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Feb 19, 2018)

I used to use Firefox and Chrome when Explorer got completely useless. But started using Edge and surprised how much it better it was. So i'm usually on Edge or Chrome.


----------



## autumnlynx (Feb 19, 2018)

I've been using Google Chrome recently.


----------



## Simo (Feb 19, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Wait, you mean there's alternatives to Internet Explorer?? Next you're going to tell me, I can watch movies at home without going to Redbox.
> 
> Sometimes I hate being a graymuzzle, lol.
> 
> _Picks up cane and heads to rocking chair...._



Wait, you switched to Internet Explorer? And here you told me you were still using Netscape Navigator!


----------



## Scorpen (Feb 20, 2018)

Netscape was my choice forever.  Grew up with it on System 7, and just kept using it till it finally died.  Firefox ever since.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 5, 2018)

I use Chrome on the computer, and Puffin on my phone.


----------



## Remy (Mar 5, 2018)

Chrome and Firefox, because sometimes things go bellyup on Chrome so Firefox is the backup for certain pages.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 5, 2018)

Opera. It feels just right for me.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2018)

I am a fox who happens to be using Firefox.


----------



## Newman! (Mar 31, 2018)

Actually chrome is the best. Opera is also good. Less people use it I know but for multi tab like 50/60 opera works good comparing with chrome. How I don't know.


----------



## MsRavage (Mar 31, 2018)

i use firefox because i like foxed. Googlechrome would be my 2nd choice...but idk...i just enjoy the fox


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Apr 1, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> i use firefox because i like foxed


I wonder how many users they gained by having neat fox logo, because that was exactly my reason to try it in the first place, and it stuck.... :3


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Firefox on my PC and mobile, been using it now for close to 10 years and never looked  back.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Apr 3, 2018)

I use Chrome and TOR more than anything else


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2018)

Chrome for its ecosystem, Firefox for its add-ons.


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 3, 2018)

Chrome.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 3, 2018)

Chrome on my computer, Safari on my phone.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 5, 2018)

Nightly Firefox is my go-to.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 5, 2018)

fire fox.
why? because having femboy foxes on my theme wile running Firefox makes me the ultimate furry trash~
addons.mozilla.org: furry fox v2 – Add-ons for Firefox


----------



## Newman! (Apr 29, 2018)

Firefox quantum... the new one is garbage.... That's why I installed a previous version firefox 47.0.0.1. Quantum has no crush issue, but lots of loading and the other thing is I didn't set any proxy anywhere but sometime Firefox in unable to load sites... loading... loading and it says there is no internet connection. But the connection is okay with other browser. I didn't find any answer to that.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Apr 30, 2018)

I understand this thread is just generally asking people what browser they use but..

Just get Vivaldi.
Vivaldi Browser | Fast & Flexible Web Browser

I was looking for a replacement for Chrome that I was using as a 2ndary browser, tried Vivaldi for a few days and it's now my main as it overthrew Firefox that has been on the top spot for many many years in my eyes. Easily the best thing I've done this year so far is simply changing my browser.
It's a breath of fresh air really.

Could be worth mentioning that it uses Chrome extensions and addons, so that whole library works with Vivaldi as far as I'm aware.


----------



## tydowntyty (May 1, 2018)

Opera as it runs Super Duper fast on my ultra low end PCs.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2018)

I use Nexus Browser


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 5, 2018)

Puffin, on Android, is good because it can view pretty much any thing you want it to, even flash, whereas most other phone browsers just can't do that.


----------



## Newman! (May 5, 2018)

tydowntyty said:


> Opera as it runs Super Duper fast on my ultra low end PCs.


Yes that's right. Even UC browser is faster than Mozilla nowadays. I expected a lot from Firefox quantum.


----------



## Newman! (May 5, 2018)

Redlinelies said:


> I understand this thread is just generally asking people what browser they use but..
> 
> Just get Vivaldi.
> 
> Could be worth mentioning that it uses Chrome extensions and addons, so that whole library works with Vivaldi as far as I'm aware.


Never heard of Vivaldi. But sure to check it soon. Looking for a faster alternative to Chrome.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (May 5, 2018)

Newman! said:


> Never heard of Vivaldi. But sure to check it soon. Looking for a faster alternative to Chrome.


Just to give it a try and see if it's for you (y)

Not sure if it's that much faster than Chrome but the way you can manage workflow and various multitasks and what not, organize your bookmarks and home pages makes everything so much better. The tiling system is really snazzy too.


----------



## x_eleven (Jun 13, 2018)

TheOutedFurry said:


> Just wondering which browser(s) you use for browsing the internet. Just wondering which one most people use. For me I use Firefox or Microsoft Edge. Mainly Firefox



None of the above: I use Waterfox,  Vivaldi and Sea Monkey.

Waterfox: This one works like Firefox used to.

Sea Monkey: Combines e-mail client with web browser (and other functions I don't use as I prefer to code HTML myself). Both work very well. The only downside is Sea Monkey doesn't import Firefox bookmarks easily.

Vivaldi: A fork off Opera that simply works like Opera used to. Is especially good when opening sites that are video heavy since it uses Chromium as its back end. Imports Firefox/Waterfox bookmarks easily.


----------



## Joni (Jun 13, 2018)

I use Firefox.


----------



## RazorTheFox (Jun 19, 2018)

I use Safari on my phone, and Google Chrome on pc.


----------



## Newman! (Jun 24, 2018)

Redlinelies said:


> Just to give it a try and see if it's for you (y)
> 
> Not sure if it's that much faster than Chrome but the way you can manage workflow and various multitasks and what not, organize your bookmarks and home pages makes everything so much better. The tiling system is really snazzy too.


Vivaldi is better than average. And I think good for less than five web-pages. Sometime the reloading stops and resume automatically. Core i5 8600k. So no prob with the pc.
Anyway thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jun 25, 2018)

Personally prefer using Chrome. Sometimes I'll use Firefox if a web page is giving problems in Chrome


----------



## Simo (Jun 25, 2018)

Obviously the best!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 26, 2018)

I use Google chrome because I use a Chromebook so I really have no other choice of web browsers.


----------



## Scorpen (Jun 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Obviously the best!



Correction:  It could only be the best if you were rocking System 7!


----------



## Newman! (Jun 28, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I use Google chrome because I use a Chromebook so I really have no other choice of web browsers.


Yes, you can't install firefox or anything except hosted apps inside chrome browser. Your browser is faster than other windows or linux based chrome, I think.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 28, 2018)

Newman! said:


> Yes, you can't install firefox or anything except hosted apps inside chrome browser. Your browser is faster than other windows or linux based chrome, I think.


Oh yeah I have noticed a difference between the Chromebooks chrome browser and a Windows 10 computers chrome browser as the Chromebooks is faster by 2 seconds.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 2, 2018)

I knew Chrome was going to be popular since it has the best UI available right now.


----------



## LaVitaEBella (Jul 2, 2018)

It has always been google chrome, I only use Firefox as a backup, but that only happens once in a blue moon.


----------



## pandasayori (Jul 2, 2018)

My primary browser is Google Chrome for my PC. Over the years I’ve used Firefox, IE, and Opera but keep coming back to Chrome.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 2, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I knew Chrome was going to be popular since it has the best UI available right now.


Chrome doesn't have the best UI, most use it because of its ecosystem and how optimized it is.


----------



## loli (Jul 4, 2018)

Firefox or Chrome, I don't like Chrome that much though because it's owned by Google


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 4, 2018)

Mozarella Firecocks


----------



## LunaArgent (Jul 4, 2018)

Firefox all the way. Open source, fast and customisable to the extreme. Anyone who says it isn't customisable is doing it wrong. Chrome doesn't let you drag and drop UI elements as far as I know.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Jul 8, 2018)

Chrome all the way. I use safari on my iphone though, I just never bothered to change it as I mostly use my PC for anything that matters. the added speed from chrome is wasted 
on my phone because I have ultra-slow virgin mobile data service. Hard to justify anything else when it's unlimited for 1 dollar a month for a whole year.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 14, 2018)

Used to use Window IE, but I had a Windows 10 update, and suddenly IE went from "Internet Explorer" to "Intensely Excruciating"... so I switched to Chrome.  Not too happy about it, but no choice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2018)

Firefox; the furry browser.


----------

